# How to throw a powerful Kyokushin round house kick?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 18, 2014)

Thankyou!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

Put your hips into it and clear the table with your kick, another words when you chamber the kick, chamber it so that your leg and foot would be able to go over a table a little shorter than waist high. But most of all, make sure the power comes from your hips.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 18, 2014)

Step 1. Join a Kyokushin dojo.
Step 2. Take actual instruction under the watchful eye of a Kyokushin sensei.
Step 3. Practice round house kick for thousands of repetitions.
Step 4. Keep at it.


----------

